

The 8 Hour Workday – Productive or Pointless? - hshah
http://blog.socialcast.com/the-8-hour-workday-%E2%80%93-productive-or-pointless/

======
wccrawford
"19% - My work hours are too long"

... What exactly are they suggesting is the fix for that? I see a couple:

1) Work more days per week, but fewer hours per day. - More people will hate
that than what currently exists.

2) Work fewer hours per day, and fewer hours per week. - Will mean a pay cut,
which most people can't afford.

I really can't see any of those working.

------
pan69
The 8 hour work day is very much a left over from the Ford style of management
and productivity experiments, not something that really works for the
knowledge workers of today but very much applies to a factory environment. I
guess the 8 hour work day is very much entrenched into our culture to just get
rid off.

------
diN0bot
it depends on the individual.

------
mkramlich
currently I am in a state of having escaped from the 40hr-a-week commute-to-
cubicle culture, and loving it. now in a ROWE, mobile-friendly career
configuration and hope to continue it for the rest of my life.

------
Devilboy
Is it just me or is this a really terrible 'article'

~~~
kondro
Yes, itvis, but I think the title is a good starting point for a discussion on
the point(lessness) of 8 hour work days, 8.30 am starts and 5 day weeks.

